# Pictures



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any pictures of their goats looking at the camera that I can use for a 4-H project? I am putting together a goat collage using Photo Impression. Any pictures of different goats, any breed or age is wanted.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You can use any of mine! Just go to my posts.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You're welcome! If you need anything else let me know!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You can use any of mine from my site. I don't have any head shots on there though...


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Can I use the pictures from your posts on here?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

You can use anything of mine you can find =)


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah any pictures that I took. Feel free to use em'!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Any of mine from my website or posts! Can you post the college when you're done? I bet it'll look great!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i have some too


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, thanks so much everyone! Yes, I will definately post it when I am done.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

So far I have a picture of Heidi, Alyssa's goats, Teresa's three goats, one of Sara's goats, and a couple from Chelsey. I tried to get some from GSFarm, but I am having a hard time because the pictures on your website are a little too small.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Still looking for some more.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm traveling this week, but will send you some this weekend if you're still working on it?


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

And then, I went and looked - I have a few on my work computer... let me know if you can get these in the size you need or if you need me to pm the full sized versions to you.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

And, even one more (not that I'm a goat FREAK or anything!!!): our newest baby doe, Eco (means deer in Creek because she looks like a little deer)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any of mine are game too - let me know if on my site you see one that you want bigger. 

Any that I posted on here are available as well.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Here! You can use any of mine you want. These are some of the ones I posted in that other thread.. It thought they were so cute .


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! I shouldn't have any problem with the size.


----------

